# τέσσερις και τέσσερεις



## Alexandra (Aug 19, 2008)

Είναι σωστό επιμελητής να σου διορθώνει το τέσσερις και να το κάνει _τέσσερεις_; Και μάλιστα σε υπότιτλο; 

Ξέρουμε τη διαφορά άποψης του λεξικού Μπαμπινιώτη για την ορθογραφία μερικών λέξεων, όμως η συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερη χρήση του "τέσσερις" σε σχέση με το "τέσσερεις" -η αναλογία στο διαδίκτυο είναι 1.630.000 προς 123.000- μου δίνει, νομίζω, το δικαίωμα να επιλέξω αυτό που και ο ίδιος ο Μπαμπινιώτης αναφέρει ως "σχολική ορθογραφία". Σωστά;


----------



## sarant (Aug 19, 2008)

Όχι, δεν είναι σωστό, που να τον πάρουνε _τέσσερεις_!

Το θέμα είναι, τι ένδικα μέσα έχεις. Πάντως, αν ο ίδιος επιμελητής _δεν_ εφαρμόζει το σύνολο της μπαμπινιωτικής ορθογραφίας (αγώρια, τσηρώτα, καλοιακούδες που τσυτσυρίζουν και στρυμώχνουν καρμοίρηδες κροκόδιλους, φύσκα δηλαδή και όχι τσύμα-τσύμα) τότε θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις με τον πελάτη ή εν πάση ππτ τον ανώτερο τού επιμελητή, και να του πεις "πώς μπορούμε να έχουμε έναν μπούσουλα, αν ο κύριος τάδε απλώς επιλέγει μερικά μόνο πιάτα από το πλούσιο τραπέζι του μπαμπινιωτισμού; Ή όλα ή τίποτα!" 

Βέβαια μπορεί τότε ο πελάτης να επιλέξει "Ολα!"
Οπότε θα γελάσουμε πολύ.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 19, 2008)

sarant said:


> Οπότε θα γελάσουμε πολύ.


Με τις φιλαινάδες μας; :)


----------



## nickel (Aug 19, 2008)

Ο καβγάς είναι παλιός. Στη δημοτική ήταν _τέσσερις_ από παλιά. Έτσι το έχουν Δημητράκος και Σταματάκος. Η ΜΕΕ του Δρανδάκη γράφει «*τέσσερις* ή ορθότ. _τέσσερεις_». Κατ' αναλογία προς το _τρεις_. _Τέσσερεις_ είχε και η γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη. Η σχολική γραμματική κράτησε το _τέσσερις_. Ας μην το βασανίζουμε περισσότερο. Όποιος έχει δίλημμα, να γράφει 4.


----------



## oublexis (Aug 20, 2008)

Μπορώ να ομολογήσω, όσο πιο χαμηλόφωνα μπορώ, ότι εμένα πολύ μου αρέσουν οι λαϊκοί τύποι*, αυτοί που λένε «οι τέσσεροι τοίχοι» και «οι τέσσερες εποχές»;

* Το «τύποι» έχει δύο σημασίες και το εννοώ με τη δεύτερη.


----------



## Dr Moshe (Aug 22, 2008)

Εξαιρετικά ενδιαφέρον το ζήτημα που παρουσίασε η αγαπητή Αλεξάνδρα. Νομίζω ότι οι διευκρινίσεις που δόθηκαν από τους εκλεκτούς λεξιλόγους ήταν απαραίτητες.

Όπως σωστά επισημάνθηκε, η γραφή _τέσσερεις _υπάρχει ήδη στη Γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη, η δε απλοποίηση σε _τέσσερις _είναι εντελώς περιττή, αφού θα μπορούσε να προκαλέσει την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για επίρρημα, πβ. _δις, τρις._

Από το αρχ. _τέσσαρες / τέτταρες _προήλθε το μεσαιωνικό αριθμητικό _τέσσερες _(που ακόμη συναντάται σε ιδιώματα) και, κατ' αναλογίαν προς το _τρεις_, σχηματίστηκε νέος τύπος _τέσσερεις_ (ήδη μεσν.), ο οποίος είναι ο μόνος ετυμολογικά αιτιολογημένος. Δεν υπάρχει επιστημονικός τρόπος να εξηγήσουμε την εσφαλμένη γραφή _τέσσερις_.

Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## nickel (Aug 23, 2008)

Σε όλη αυτή την υπόθεση που μας ταλανίζει (ταλανίζει κάποιους από εμάς, ο πολύς ο κόσμος ασχολείται με άλλα θέματα) τα τελευταία χρόνια, και ιδιαίτερα μετά την κυκλοφορία του πρώτου ΛΝΕΓ, εγώ βλέπω τρεις διαστάσεις:

1) Τι είναι και τι δεν είναι «επιστημονικό»; Διότι υπάρχουν ορθογραφικές προτάσεις στο ΛΝΕΓ οι οποίες, κατά τις απόψεις άλλων, δεν είναι επιστημονικά ορθές. Ο φτωχός γραφιάς που δεν έχει την απαραίτητη κατάρτιση παρακολουθεί αυτές τις συζητήσεις και ξύνει το κεφάλι του προβληματισμένος ή κρίνει με προσωπικά κριτήρια.

2) Γράφουμε πάντοτε το «επιστημονικά ορθό»; Αν είναι λάθος το «τέσσερις», είναι το μόνο; Υπάρχουν στο ΛΝΕΓ λανθασμένες γραφές που τις δέχεται επειδή τίποτα δεν μπορεί να τις κουνήσει από τη θέση τους; Αν κάποτε αποφασίσουμε ότι θα προκύψει συμφωνία ανάμεσα στις δύο «παρατάξεις», πού ακριβώς θα τραβήξουν τη γραμμή; Ή να αποφασίσουμε ότι ωραίες (και αναπόφευκτες) είναι και οι διπλοτυπίες; 

3) Το ερώτημα της Αλεξάνδρας: Τι κάνεις με τον επιμελητή που σου πιάνει το «τέσσερις» και σου το κάνει «τέσσερεις»; Ή «τη φιλενάδα» σού την κάνει «φιλαινάδα», όπως και στον Κριαρά; Αν ο επιμελητής θέλει να έχει άποψη, γιατί σου στερεί το δημοκρατικό δικαίωμα να έχεις και εσύ; Στο βαθμό τουλάχιστον που οι επιλογές σου διακρίνονται από συνέπεια.

Διαβάζω μερικές φορές ότι θα έρθει το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας και θα ξεκαθαρίσει τα πράγματα. Δηλαδή; Θα μαζέψουμε όλες τις αμφιλεγόμενες ορθογραφίες, θα κάνουμε λίστα σύμφωνα με το λεξικό της Ακαδημίας και θα τη μοιράσουμε στα σχολειά, στους συγγραφείς σχολικών βιβλίων, στα ΜΜΕ και τους εκδοτικούς οίκους, και θα πούμε «έτσι θα τα γράφετε στο εξής»; Θα βάλουμε κι έναν αυτόματο διορθωτή στον Firefox που θα σου το κάνει _μπίρα_ ό,τι κι αν έχεις γράψει εσύ;

Μακάρι. Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω. Θα αφήσει τουλάχιστον το πεδίο ελεύθερο να μαλώνουμε για το πώς θα γράφουμε τα κύρια ονόματα; Γιατί πώς θα ζήσουμε αν δεν έχουμε κάτι να μαλώνουμε; Και πώς θα βγάλουμε το ψωμί μας κι εμείς οι φορουμόπληκτοι;


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2008)

oublexis said:


> Μπορώ να ομολογήσω, όσο πιο χαμηλόφωνα μπορώ, ότι εμένα πολύ μου αρέσουν οι λαϊκοί τύποι, αυτοί που λένε «οι τέσσεροι τοίχοι» και «οι τέσσερες εποχές»;


Και «ντόρτια», φυσικά! 

ΥΓ Στη Μεσσηνία πάντως λένε «ένα, δύο, τρίο, τέσσερο», οπότε there's no limit... 




nickel said:


> Ή να αποφασίσουμε ότι ωραίες (και αναπόφευκτες) είναι και οι διπλοτυπίες;


Έχω ήδη τοποθετηθεί, αλλά δεν χάνω ευκαιρία να το επαναλάβω:


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 16, 2008)

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται για τον ίδιο επιμελητή, γιατί στα πρότζεκτ υποτίτλων δεν μας γνωστοποιείται το όνομα αυτού που κάνει τη διόρθωση, αλλά έπεσε στα χέρια μου, για δεύτερη διόρθωση, μια ταινία όπου ο πρώτος διορθωτής έκανε τα εξής:
1) Διόρθωνε το τέσσερις και το έκανε "τέσσερεις".
2) Έσβηνε όλα τα τελικά "ν", ακόμα και μπροστά από ξένα ονόματα ή παρατσούκλια, με αποτέλεσμα να μην ξέρεις αν αυτό που διαβάζεις είναι αρσενικό ή ουδέτερο. Αυτό, παρά το γεγονός ότι στο style guide της εταιρείας αναφέρεται ρητά ότι το τελικό -ν (στις περιπτώσεις που στη σχολική γραμματική είναι καταργημένο) είναι θέμα προσωπικής επιλογής του κάθε μεταφραστή και να μην επιβάλλουμε τη δική μας επιλογή.

Βέβαια, δεν πρόσεξε ούτε ήξερε να διορθώσει πλείστα όσα blunders του μεταφραστή, επειδή προφανώς μεταφραστής και διορθωτής ήταν και οι δυο για τα πανηγύρια. Έλεος πια! Σώστε μας από όλους τους ημιγλωσσομαθείς (και στις δύο γλώσσες) που αποφάσισαν να γίνουν μεταφραστές και διορθωτές.


----------



## colurosa (Dec 1, 2015)

Τελικά, αν στο κείμενό υπάρχει ένα αβγό και ένα αφτί, κάπου παρακάτω υπάρχει και το _τέσσερεις_.

Μόνο αν έχουμε αυγά και αυτιά, θα δούμε τέσσερις. 

Σωστά; :)

Και κάτι ακόμα. Στη γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη υπάρχουν αυγά ή αβγά, αυτιά ή αφτιά, τέσσερις ή τέσσερεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2015)

Σημασία έχει τι υπάρχει στο λεξικό Τριανταφυλλίδη. Η γραμματική Τριανταφυλλίδη γράφηκε προ αμνημονεύτων χρόνων, συμπυκνώθηκε, αναπροσαρμόστηκε, κτλ. Στο ΛΚΝ, λοιπόν, υπάρχουν μόνο αυτιά, αβγά και τέσσερις. Το ίδιο και για τα παράγωγά τους. Πάντως δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι κάποιος επιλέγει όλες τις ορθογραφίες μιας παράταξης. Π.χ. εγώ γράφω _αφτί_, _αβγό_ και _τέσσερις_. Δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να προσαρμοστεί ξανά το τέσσερις σε αυστηρές ορθογραφικές επιταγές όταν η ίδια του η ομάδα είναι κλιτικά και ορθογραφικά η πιο αλλοπρόσαλλη (όχι μόνο έχουν περίεργες καταλήξεις αλλά είναι τίγκα στην ακλισιά: το 1 κλιτό, το 2 άκλιτο, το 3 κλιτό, το 4 κλιτό, τα υπόλοιπα άκλιτα πλην αυτών που λήγουν σε 1, 3 ή 4 και μέχρι το 199, οπότε έχουμε κλιτές εκατοντάδες και μια κλιτή χιλιάδα: χίλια και μετά φτου κι απ' την αρχή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 1, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]μέχρι το 199, οπότε έχουμε κλιτές εκατοντάδες και μια κλιτή χιλιάδα: χίλια και μετά φτου κι απ' την αρχή).


Επειδή το γράφεις περιληπτικά και για να μην υπάρξει παρεξήγηση, εννοείται ότι και μετά το 200 ισχύουν όσα και μετά το 100 ως προς την κλιτότητα των επιμέρους αριθμών.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 1, 2015)

Ναι, μπαρντόν. Εννοείται αυτό που μόλις έγραψες.


----------

